# Invited for 189 and got SS for 190. Which visa to apply for?



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I have really unusual situation and will try to explain it chronologically:


13/09/2012 - I applied for State Sponsorship (SS) from NSW Government


26/09/2012 - Got an acknowledgement that they received my documents


01/10/2012 - Got an invitation for 189 visa


03/10/2012 - Approved for nomination by NSW under visa sub class 190

Now, I am in dilemma, very confused and don't know what to do.

I am already invited for 189 and that is for sure, although it takes up to 12 months. On the other hand, I could open new EOI account for visa 190, which is quicker (6 months) but I am afraid because I don't know how much time does it takes to be invited for 190 and what will happen if my occupation ceiling (IT) is filled in the meantime?

I don't believe that when you get SS you are 100% sure to get visa, am I right?

Please, leave your opinions. Cheers,
Miljan


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

knyazs said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have really unusual situation and will try to explain it chronologically:
> 
> ...


You cannot have 2 EOIs.Do not do another EOI
You can either wait for 189 invite to expire(thats 2 months) or u just have to apply for 189.


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

joe117, I appreciate your answer. I was wondering if I can have multiple EOI accounts, but I was unable to find that information. Can you send me a link where exactly is that stated?
cheers


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

knyazs said:


> joe117, I appreciate your answer. I was wondering if I can have multiple EOI accounts, but I was unable to find that information. Can you send me a link where exactly is that stated?
> cheers


before i look up the relevant link,let me ask you a question

If l do say 5 EOIs with 70 points,its means on the next round of invites l will get 5 invites right? Now imagine what will happen at visa application state and the Case Officer notices this.... remember by getting those invites u will have blocked other candidates with lower points


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Well something strange I noticed today. I got invited to apply for 189 visa on the 1st of October and I only lodge my visa application this morning, after that I received a message in my skillselect account that my EOI has been frozen because I have lodged a visa application. 
So I am not sure but since the EOI was frozen only after I have lodged my application I think that if you do not lodge an application fro 189 it might be possible to receive also an invitation for 190, just a thought. If this is not correct than why isn't the EOI frozen immediately after you receive and invitation? Maybe someone who is waiting for both visa types can make an inquiry and ask DIAC how this EOI thing is really working with multiple visa types selected.


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

@joe117: that was not the answer I wanted, I asked you if you could provide link or page where your claim is stated. Otherwise, it is just your opinion.

@joe117, @fivetd: I also heard that while you don't apply for some visa, you can create as many EOI's as you want and when you finally apply for some visa, all the other EOI's are frozen/blocked/disabled.

Now, we just need someone to approve / disapprove this with proofs 

Cheers,
Miljan


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

knyazs said:


> @joe117: that was not the answer I wanted, I asked you if you could provide link or page where your claim is stated. Otherwise, it is just your opinion.
> 
> @joe117, @fivetd: I also heard that while you don't apply for some visa, you can create as many EOI's as you want and when you finally apply for some visa, all the other EOI's are frozen/blocked/disabled.
> 
> ...


Hi Miljan,

I was wondering about the same question...what did you end up doing?

Thanks


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Quickest one.....I think with SS you get it quicker.....if you look at the DIAC.....but then your obliged to stay in that state for 2 years....pros and cons with both I suppose...


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hi Miljan,
> 
> I was wondering about the same question...what did you end up doing?
> 
> Thanks


Hi! I end up with 190, only because it is quicker one


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

knyazs said:


> Hi! I end up with 190, only because it is quicker one


Can you elaborate how it is quicker - 
Normal Visa process after EOI, generally from what I have seen takes 2-3 months.
After EOI, when you file for VISA; does the speed depend on type of visa (189/190)?

For eg - if 2 person got invitation on same day (1st Nov), one got 189; other got 190 invite.
They both apply for Visa (respective types) on 5th nov.
Would you say that person with 190 visa type would have his processed finished sooner?


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

superm said:


> Can you elaborate how it is quicker -
> Normal Visa process after EOI, generally from what I have seen takes 2-3 months.
> After EOI, when you file for VISA; does the speed depend on type of visa (189/190)?
> 
> ...


Hey guys...I got a reply from SkillSelect, and they clarified that if you get a 189 invitation, you will not be allowed to lodge a 190 EOI even if you get a 190 invite, unless your 189 lapses.

That essentially means that it will increase the 6 months time of a 190 to 8 months considering that 189 was left for 2 months to lapse.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> Hey guys...I got a reply from SkillSelect, and they clarified that if you get a 189 invitation, you will not be allowed to lodge a 190 EOI even if you get a 190 invite, unless your 189 lapses.
> 
> That essentially means that it will increase the 6 months time of a 190 to 8 months considering that 189 was left for 2 months to lapse.


But am not clear on the timline you mentioned that for:
190 - it takes 6 month
189 - it takes 12 months??

doesn't it take around 2-3 month for any type of visa after EOI invitaiton??


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

superm said:


> But am not clear on the timline you mentioned that for:
> 190 - it takes 6 month
> 189 - it takes 12 months??
> 
> doesn't it take around 2-3 month for any type of visa after EOI invitaiton??


weeelllll....it was taking about 2-3 months ...and I certainly hope it keeps taking 2-3 months , but with the increasing number of invitations and applications, the processing time will start increasing.

The stipulated time from DIAC is 6 months for 190 since it is 1 up on priority that 189. So considering the worst case, if it starts taking max time for processing, you get 190 in 6 months but you're tied in the State


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

limonic316 said:


> weeelllll....it was taking about 2-3 months ...and I certainly hope it keeps taking 2-3 months , but with the increasing number of invitations and applications, the processing time will start increasing.
> 
> The stipulated time from DIAC is 6 months for 190 since it is 1 up on priority that 189. So considering the worst case, if it starts taking max time for processing, you get 190 in 6 months but you're tied in the State


Thanks for the reply. Makes sense.


----------



## knyazs (Feb 19, 2012)

Processing time: Client Service Charter


----------

